# Bionic use: 3G or 4G?



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Didn't see a thread about this anywhere but who here uses their Bionic for 3G only/4G only?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

I use 3g only because, we have no 4g in my neck of the words.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

scottpole said:


> Didn't see a thread about this anywhere but who here uses their Bionic for 3G only/4G only?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


We have 4G only in town and I live out in the country. So, when at home or near I leave it in 3G only. If' I'm in town and need to do some surfing, I switch to 3G/4G and do it on 4G. So, my phone stays locked on 3G about 95% of the time.


----------



## z06mike (Jul 29, 2011)

4G nearly 100% of the time.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

4G only unless its unavailable... why have a 4g phone if ya dont use it? :androidwink:


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

Mostly 3g. 4g when I need to download big files.


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

3G until November 17th and then I will be living on 4G.


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

3G only as we don't have 4G in my area of KS. Although...I received a letter from Verizon stating they are seeking the City's approval to build a communications site in the town I live in. We get excellent 3G coverage, so I am wondering if they are going to add 4G?


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

3G mostly. I work in areas that dont have 4G but live in an area that does. If I'm out and about I'll use 4G if I need to download something big or stream from google music. I leave it off unless I need it, no need to drain the battery if I'm not using it.


----------

